# glibc 2.6->2.8 caused seg.fault on amd64

## eclipse99

After upgrading glibc from 2.6 to 2.8 on amd64 with hardened kernel I receive segmentation fault on PHP applications:

```
grsec: From 89.138.155.**: signal 11 sent to /usr/sbin/apache2[apache2:28275] uid/euid:81/81 gid/egid:81/81, parent /usr/sbin/apache2[apache2:6525] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

[Tue Mar 31 22:03:24 2009] [notice] child pid 24784 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
```

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.6.7 (hardened/amd64, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.23-hardened-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.23-hardened-r7-x86_64-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_E5320_@_1.86GHz-with-glibc2.3.2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
```

I recompiled php, apache, mysql with no change...

Any suggestions?

----------

